# Suche Herr der Ringe Online Spieler



## TobiL (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit Herr der Ringe Online. Ich bin momentan Stuffe 44 mit meinem Wächter. Nun suche ich Leute die Lust und Zeit haben mit mir zu spielen.


----------

